# Using Rescue Organizations



## JPgodfrey 12 (Jan 4, 2018)

I live in western North Carolina. I recently had to euthanize my 11 year old GSD. I've had 9 great dogs since the 1970s, a Golden/ Great Pyrenees mix, 4 Dobies and 4 GSDs. All but one lived for 11-12 years except a Shepherd pup who had serious heart murmur and and enlarged ventricle. I was committed to give him as long a life as possible and he lived an active, happy life for 6 years.
Now I'm looking to adopt a wonderful 2-7 year old Golden. I've started by talking to the local Golden Retriever Club, and have submitted adoption applications to the 2 nearest GT Rescue organizations. 
My question for you is what you think are the pros and cons of finding a great Golden through Rescue organizations?
Please share with me all your thoughts on this.
Thank you,
JP Godfrey


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pros are an adult dog past the puppy stage, a lot of the rescue dogs know they have been given a second chance and their behavior shows it, they are grateful, and you are getting a dog that someone can tell you all about if they been in a foster home before you adopt them. Plus they will have all their vetting already done. 

Cons, well I'm biased since I am a coordinator for a rescue, I can't name any cons! Well, maybe that there are often a lot more people wanting to adopt than the number of dogs available for adoption. But if you are patient and keep working with the rescue you will end up with a wonderful dog that is a great fit for your family.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I tried to go through a rescue but it seemed like most of the dogs either needed someone who was home all day because of their issues or there were over a hundred applications for the dog and since I work 32 hours a week, I would never be picked. It also got pretty depressing reading the sad stories or getting my hopes up about a dog only to be disappointed. Eventually my daughter and son in law needed a place to live for a few months so I let them move in with me in exchange for puppy care and got Rukie. I know rescue has worked out well for several people on the forum and I might try again whenever I retire.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

The golden rescue here in IN just rescued 7 goldens that were being put up for auction in Missouri because a puppy mill was closing. They are all 3 and younger. It warms might heart to see them running and playing with the other dogs in foster care. There is one or two who are going to take some work but nothing bad. Most of the young dogs I see adoptive from GRRACE do fairly well with know issues. If it is a reputable rescue the good thing is you will be aware of any issues before you decide. You just have to decide if you think if your up to helping the dog. But like I said most of the young dogs do very well.

I was cracking up reading a profile of a young golden they had for adoption. It said a tv on the wall is best. Apparently this dog goes wild when he sees animals on tv. Too funny.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I foster for a golden rescue. Pros and Cons are pretty laid out by mylissky. I would add that the more specific you are about what will work for you, a good rescue will work with you to find a good match. The downside is you may have to wait longer. I also do application checks for a GSD rescue. The wait list is not as long for a GSD I think maybe because there are more available in rescue. Both are wonderful breeds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

One thing you can do is fill out the application for foster and adoption before you see any dog you would like to adopt. This way when there is one you are already approved. Sometimes you may be able to get one faster by fostering first. Fosters always gets the choice to adopt first.


----------



## Simbadoo'smom (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm so sorry to be ignorant, but what is a GSD? I've read it on this site so many times and it's driving my crazy that I don't know what everyone is referring to.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Simbadoo'smom said:


> I'm so sorry to be ignorant, but what is a GSD? I've read it on this site so many times and it's driving my crazy that I don't know what everyone is referring to.


German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rescue*

I agree that filling out an application right away and then touching base with the rescue every now and then to let them know how interested you are, is best. I also think offering to foster is a great way to be able to adopt, too.
When we lost our Smooch, I immediately contact our Golden Ret. Rescue near us letting them know I was going to fill out the application the very next day. I would have, but there was someone on this forum that needed a home for their Golden boy and we went to see him and took our Tonka and adopted Tucker. Ken and I have adopted twice now from rescues and once from an owner and our dogs are so loving!


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

I got my Buddha from the Humane society in another state, he was just 6 months old when he was found roaming and no one came to clam him, we had to drive 2 1/2 hrs to the adoption center but it was so worth it, he is our first Golden retriever...I found him and my female husky on petfinder!!


----------

